# R/C Drift Event Around September 05



## Howielong (May 25, 2004)

We are planning an R/C Drift Event someitme next year, around September. We are looking for anybody who would like to get into the hobby and also anyone interested in sponsoring the event. It would be a idealistic to have two major sports together drifting and showing off, 1:1 drifting and R/C drifting. We are hoping to have a fun time and have a good turn out and would be cool to have 2 new sports join together at one event. 

Location: Undicided Philly/ NJ area 
Date: Setptember 05 
Sponsers: www.rcdrift.com, www.driftrcentral.com 
For more information on R/C drifting check out the RCD Forums for all the answers to your questions on R/C drifting 

http://s3.invisionfree.com/rcdrift/index.php?act=idx 

Any questions comments please ask


----------

